# Experienced Breeders Please Read!!



## admin (Mar 27, 2006)

I know there are a few breeders on this board already, if any of you would like to Moderate the Breeding forum (basically make sure people aren't giving stupid advice and offering good advice when possible), please let me know. Selena, are you interested? I know you have plenty experience


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes I am, but I afraid my english isn´t good enough for something as complicated as breeding..More than every other topic, I have to make clear what I mean for something disasterous will happen. I understand almost everything written in english, but can´t express myself that well (and I make stupid grammar mistakes :roll: )


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Selena, I read that perfectly. I, for one, will never notice your grammar mistakes. :wink:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Too late, you're a moderator here now  You don't have to do anything special, answer what you can as best as you can, if you feel it's critical that you give proper advice, they should probably talk to their Vet anyway. If you need any help translating, you can always ask me or Hillary.

If there's any other experienced breeders who'd like to moderate this section let me know.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

you &$$#\" manipulating $&_&(

:evil: :wink: 

It´s okay, writing is good for my english and perhaps I can convince you that thight linebreeding is not bad (if you know what you´re doing) :wink:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> It´s okay, writing is good for my english and perhaps I can convince you that thight linebreeding is not bad (if you know what you´re doing) :wink:


haha, well I understand that if done properly you can produce nice dogs this way... but it's a moral/psychological problem knowing you're putting a son and his mother, or a father/daughter together, I'm not from Alabama so it's kinda weird to me LOL. But I understand why it's done.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Yes I am, but I afraid my english isn´t good enough for something as complicated as breeding..More than every other topic, I have to make clear what I mean for something disasterous will happen. I understand almost everything written in english, but can´t express myself that well (and I make stupid grammar mistakes :roll: )


Dont worry Selena you are doing fine. Tell the truth your English is very good and way above average. You will manage fine :wink:


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> .... perhaps I can convince you that thight linebreeding is not bad (if you know what you´re doing) :wink:


I'm beginning to like this place already. I gets pretty tiresome hearing \"linebreeding is bad\" from people who have no breeding experience. I've summarized an introduction to Understanding Linebreeding & Outcrossing, to help people understand it a little better....

http://www.ehretgsd.com/genetics.htm#InbreedOutcross


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

thanks Daryll, I will make the link a sticky :wink: 

And I do very thight in/linebreeding, last litter was a outcross, so I can start normal linebreeding :wink:


----------

